
Errors with npmjs.com affecting multiple parts of the service - shahinrostami
https://status.npmjs.org/incidents/12mtljkc0vdv
======
shahinrostami
Stumbled upon this whilst trying to publish an update to a theme I maintain:

    
    
      npm ERR! code E404

